# Gonzalez Lake?



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I have never fished that far up Escambia. My dad wants to do some freshwater fishing and I was told the area around Gonzalez Lake was pretty good. I google mapped the area and it showed a canal and a little river system. Would this area be good for drowning some crickets and throwing some worms for bass? Thanks for any input!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've went in there bass fishing a few times and ran into people bream fishing as they were pulling bream up. The bass fishing wasn't that great, because the water doesn't move back there unless the low tide is falling at a good rate. Seen a couple pontoon boats in there catching bream with crickets. If you want bass, stay in White's.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. Whites and the next few miles north on main escambia. I do better in the current this time of year.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Great info, thanks so much. I picked up some spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, and frogs. I've got a million worms so hopefully we can get lucky. Any last minute tips? If not I'll let you know how we do weather permitting.

Edit: Alright I looked all over google and couldn't figure it out. Where is White's? Best I could find it is the main river? Also is it better to work the banks running the trolling motor upriver or to work the banks drifting downriver? Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gonzales Lake*

I fished Gonzales Lake with my late Paw-in-Law, Chris Pate, and it was mostly for Bream. I did catch a 4 lb Bass in there one time. It was caught on a blue back Rapala topwater plug.

We would fish for Bass out in White's. There's another place off the main River but offhand, can't remember the name. Sorry.

As far as use of the trolling motor, it depends on how fast things are moving. We would often move the boat along with a sculling oar and fish the bank. I have caught a ton of Bass with Rapala topwaters, plastic worms or spinnerbaits. Try them all.

We would fish a flyrod with popper from the front and the guy in back would cast into the deep pockets with a lure. Very effective! 

BTW; I haven't done too much freshwater fishing since he died. I've taken up surf fishing and that's about it. I still have a bunch of freshwater stuff.JMHO C2


----------

